# 105 vs ultegra cassettes???



## brucemx372 (Mar 24, 2009)

what is the quality difference??? i want a 11T as the smallest cog on my cassette, but the ultegra only do a 11-23, will the 105 shift as well as ultegra???? i will prolly go with a 11-25, but i would really like the 11-27, but the dura ace is mega spendy!!!! thanks


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

105 is a bit heavier and the spilines are less defined. ( and Ultegra less than the DA ones ), also the teeth ramps look less defined.

It shifts as well as Ultegra ( at least when new ). It would last probably as long.

But the spilines being looser and having a little more play could wear the freewheel more and in a more irregular way compared to Ultegra


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

If the 105 cassette comes in the gear configuration you want, and the Ultegra does not, go with the 105. You won't notice a difference. I've used both in 12/27 and I can't tell a difference. I believe the Ultegra weighs a couple grams less, but I imagine an 11 cog would probably cancel the weigh savings out anyway.

-Chris


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

They will shift the same. I've seen other threads asking this as well, and many answers are "the 105 has plastic spacers, whereas the Ultegra has metal". I recently got an Ultegra 12/27 cassette, and I can tell you that it also has plastic spacers. The primary difference between the two are price and name.


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

Isn't there also a tendency for the higher-line, lighter weight cogs to wear a bit faster?

That's a good place to save some pennies, IMO. That and chains -- primary wear parts.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm happy with the SRAM 1070 11-28. Compatible with Shimano 10 speed (but currently out of stock at PBK).


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I have both an Ultegra & 105 cassette ... the 12-23 I wanted was only available in Ultegra ... I can't see any difference in finish (both bright-plated) or tooth design between the 2 product lines. Both ride quiet and shift well. Both are made of some steel alloy (equally magnetic).


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

I just created an ultegra 11-27 out of a shimano 105 11-25 and an untegra 12-27 (dropped the ultegra 16 tooth and added the 105 11 tooth and lockring) which gives me plenty of climbing gears for colorado and a good descending gear roughly equivalent to a 52x12. it is also lighter (by maybe 7 grams) than the stock 12-27 ultegra. 

it is a good solution, but not worth it if you don't already have the 105 cassette sitting around.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have an ultegra 12-25 on one wheel and 105 12-25 on the other one. I couldn't tell you which one is on which right now because I simply can't feel any difference when riding.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

*cool nice to know.*



Salsa_Lover said:


> 105 is a bit heavier and the *spilines are less defined*. ( and Ultegra less than the DA ones ), also the teeth ramps look less defined.
> 
> It shifts as well as Ultegra ( at least when new ). It would last probably as long.
> 
> But* the spilines being looser and having a little more play could wear the freewheel more and in a more irregular way compared to Ultegra*


thats very interesting, I was considering a 25-11 for climbing too, and just couldnt get my head around what the difference was between DA, Ultegra and 105 cassettes apart from (price and weight -in thta order :wink5, and now that you say it, it makes sense as nearly all of my ultegra cassettes have small amount of play in them when try to wiggle or rock them on the casette good info :thumbsup:



salsa lover said:


> But the spilines being looser and having a little more play could wear the freewheel more and in a more irregular way compared to Ultegra


so you mean the splines would wear into the outside of the splines on the freewheel right?
and if so, putting a DA one on now would be like putting a new chain on a worn cassette, it would just wear back out again to fit the grooves already cut in the splines :frown5: or is it much less difference with this problem between a change from DA to Ultegra V's from Ultegra to 105 cassettes.
Or (I dont think you meant this but) you mean that the freewheel (internal mechanism ratchets and so on) would wear out quicker for some reason..


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Problem?*



muscleendurance said:


> and now that you say it, it makes sense as nearly all of my ultegra cassettes have small amount of play in them when try to wiggle or rock them on the casette.


Regardless of the brand/model of cogs, there should be zero play when they are properly installed, with any needed spacers, and the lock ring correctly torqued. There is something wrong with your cassette installations.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

for fitness riding and club racing....

i went from ultegra 12-27 to 105 12-27 (because ultegra 12-27 10-speed was out of stock). i saved a bit of money and not noticed any difference. so i will probably stay on 105 cassettes and i would not be at all surprised that 105 chain will be just as good as dura-ace and ultegra chain but also cheaper. i cant comment on the rest of 105 group - i read some complaints about the quality/longevity of the 105 shifters.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

muscleendurance said:


> and now that you say it, it makes sense as nearly all of my ultegra cassettes have small amount of play in them when try to wiggle or rock them on the casette.





Kerry Irons said:


> Regardless of the brand/model of cogs, there should be zero play when they are properly installed, with any needed spacers, and the lock ring correctly torqued. There is something wrong with your cassette installations.


when I said play I meant more 'auidtory' play, as in you can hear it move between your fingers when you rock it hard, but you cant see it, its so small and slight, but its there.


----------

